# Bad Problem



## Cody (Feb 6, 2012)

Outlander 800 grinds when u put it in gear and hit the gas. Driveshafts are not moving at all just an awful grinding noise. Any help is appreciated


----------



## LM83 (Jul 23, 2010)

Is it hard to get in gear? 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Crawfishie!! (Dec 9, 2009)

Try adjusting your shift linkage? Or check your one way bearing....

Mud slingin' and COLD beer drinkin'


----------



## LM83 (Jul 23, 2010)

Crawfishie!! said:


> Try adjusting your shift linkage? Or check your one way bearing....
> 
> Mud slingin' and COLD beer drinkin'


That's y I asked. Sounds like the one way bearing. 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Cody (Feb 6, 2012)

No its easy to get into gear. I did notice while we were pulling it back to my house in neutral that it would roll fine for a little ways and then something would catch and the back tires would stop moving and start grinding again


----------



## Crawfishie!! (Dec 9, 2009)

Cody said:


> No its easy to get into gear. I did notice while we were pulling it back to my house in neutral that it would roll fine for a little ways and then something would catch and the back tires would stop moving and start grinding again


Just happening when 4x4
Is activated??
Mud slingin' and COLD beer drinkin'


----------



## Cody (Feb 6, 2012)

I tried 2 and 4x4 it does it in both


----------



## LM83 (Jul 23, 2010)

Cody said:


> No its easy to get into gear. I did notice while we were pulling it back to my house in neutral that it would roll fine for a little ways and then something would catch and the back tires would stop moving and start grinding again


Same thing happened to a buddy of mine. His would start in neutral, but as soon as we put it in gear it would die. Pulled him but rear tires kept locking. It was his one way bearing. 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## hp488 (Sep 23, 2009)

Friend of mine had the same issue ended up having to rebuild his tranny because of busted gears. Reason for the problems was abuse and muddy water got in and he didn't check or change it.


----------



## Cody (Feb 6, 2012)

Is there anyway I would be able to tell if thats it by just looking at it? And mine wouldnt die when I put it in gear it just made a bad grinding noise.


----------



## LM83 (Jul 23, 2010)

hp488 said:


> Friend of mine had the same issue ended up having to rebuild his tranny because of busted gears. Reason for the problems was abuse and muddy water got in and he didn't check or change it.


Yep, same thing with my buddy. It was very expensive. 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## LM83 (Jul 23, 2010)

Cody said:


> Is there anyway I would be able to tell if thats it by just looking at it? And mine wouldnt die when I put it in gear it just made a bad grinding noise.


Best thing to do is pull everything apart and clean it. 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## hp488 (Sep 23, 2009)

Have you checked your fluid to see what it looks like? You can pull the tranny without pulling the motor you just have to slide the motor forward.


----------



## Cody (Feb 6, 2012)

I just changed the fluid like a month ago but havent checked it since


----------



## hp488 (Sep 23, 2009)

Before we pulled his tranny we pulled the linkage off because he thought it might be bent because of his snorkel and put it in gear and it was the same outcome so it got pulled out and rebuilt.


----------



## Cody (Feb 6, 2012)

Bout how much does it cost to rebuild a tranny? Trying to figure out how much Im going to have to spend.


----------



## Crawfishie!! (Dec 9, 2009)

Where do you live? I have a very good friend of mine that rebuilds them pretty in expensive, lives in Dallas, tx. 

Mud slingin' and COLD beer drinkin'


----------



## Cody (Feb 6, 2012)

I live in Jackson, AL. A long ways from Texas lol


----------



## Cody (Feb 6, 2012)

Figured my problem out. The ring and pinion gear had some teeth broke off


----------

